# mavs preseason game on the radio (listen in on)



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

103.3 fm


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

31 to 29 hornets. WE looked very very bad in the first quarter. 8 turnovers and couldn't hit the side of the barn. Now it looks like the team is settling down. WE were down by like 11 early in the first.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041013/DALNOH/livestats.html


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

mavs 35 hornets 33

hornets have missed their last 15 shots


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Stack dropped 20..... on 30% FG shooting. That's why you either need to trade the guy, or use him in very limited minutes.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Stack dropped 20..... on 30% FG shooting. That's why you either need to trade the guy, or use him in very limited minutes.


cmon dude. the mavs shot 36 percent as a team

terry was 2 for 10
tack was 5 for 15
dirk was 5 for 16
fin was 5 for 15

yet you only point out stacks bad shooting? that's lame. at least he GOT TO THE LINE.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

this game was ugly on both sides. 

neither team shot well. 

The turnovers must come down. 

The offense will get better but what really impressed me was the "D"

dirk didn't shoot it well but he ended up with 17 points 12 boards 3 steals and 2 swats

This team is gonna need some time to gel but all these mental mistakes must stop. 

Nellie has only put about 3 offensive sets in and has focussed on "D" and that seems to be what tonight was really about but this team still shouldn't shoot it that bad.

The defensive side of the ball is really encouraging though.

hornets shot 39 percent
mavs shot 36 percent

23 turnovers is ridiculous

the 45 total boards is encouraging.

dampier got in foul trouble and bradley didnt play well. booth did ok.

I wanna see some of D.J

hopefully this team makes NO BIG TIME moves now that camp has started so it won't fucc with the lil chemistry they are trying to get so far


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

we looked like crap offensively. Defensively? at one point the hornets missed 15 shots in a row. I like the way this team gets to the line but we gotta make outside shots

stack had 20 off the bench. that's encouraging. Daniels needs to get his ankle better and his azz on the court


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041013/DALNOH/boxscore.html


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What did Dirk do for his technial?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> What did Dirk do for his technial?


him and magloire were jawing and bumping each other back down the court after dirk scored on JM so they both got double techs


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Howard 4-5 0-0 9, Nowitzki 5-16 7-8 17, Dampier 3-5 4-5 10,
Terry 2-10 3-4 8, Finley 5-15 7-7 17, Stackhouse 5-15 10-11 20,
Booth 1-1 0-0 2, Harris 1-4 0-2 3, Henderson 0-1 1-2 1,
Bradley 0-0 0-2 0. Totals 26-72 32-41 87.

Stack took 15 shots because Quis wasn't playing. Once he comes back he'll be taking some of those shots instead. The point guards have to improve though.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------

